# Just a few FP's



## skiprat (May 25, 2008)

Hi.
Back to kits at the moment, so I thought I'd try a few fountain pens for a change.
First is a Chilli Pepper ( By PR Princess )on a Jr Statesman. I don't normally wear a respirator so my nose soon told me what this was made of!!! This one is my favourite of these 3.







Next is another nice resin from PR Princess on a Jr Gent. 








Finally, an El Grande with Green Abalone. I'm pretty sure DC Bluesman gave me this kit. 








Comments and criticism always welcome[8D]


----------



## Ligget (May 25, 2008)

Beautiful pens Steven, even your pictures are fantastic!

The Abolone is awesome, did you get that from Lou as well as the kit?

Great group of pens anyone would be proud to own!!!!![][][][]


----------



## DCBluesman (May 25, 2008)

Stunningly beautiful!  I didn't even know you could make a pen from components. [8D]


----------



## Jim15 (May 25, 2008)

Great looking pens. really like the red pepper one.


----------



## toolcrazy (May 25, 2008)

All are very gorgeous


----------



## desertyellow (May 25, 2008)

The red pepper pen is "HOT STUFF"
kit or no kit these pens are fine examples and a credit to their maker.
As always a pleasure to peruse your creations.

Tony,
Las Vegas


----------



## workinforwood (May 25, 2008)

Great looking pens for sure...I agree that the peppers are way hot!


----------



## stevebuk (May 25, 2008)

beautiful work skippy, why didn't we see any of your lovely pens at the get together then, you will have to rectify that at the next one.


----------



## skiprat (May 25, 2008)

Thanks!!

Mark, yes Lou gave me the blank with the kit. I don't know where he got it from, but I think AS and Berea keep them though.
I was a bit worried with it at first. It appeared very soft and you could easily scratch the surface with your fingernail. But it turned just fine and was obviously hard inside.


----------



## drayman (May 25, 2008)

exceptional steven, but then again i do expect such stunning work from you.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 25, 2008)

Wow, Didn't know a trip to the states would have such an impact on a fella.  Skiprat doing kits?  I'll bet that was a steep learning curve!

Looking good!

Just curious Skip, do you use mueseum wax to hold your pens up from the table?


----------



## skiprat (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> Wow, Didn't know a trip to the states would have such an impact on a fella.  Skiprat doing kits?  I'll bet that was a steep learning curve!
> 
> ...



LOL!!!!  What some people won't tell you about non-kit pens is that the are often much easier to make. Especially if you are as tight as me and won't buy bushes[:I]

I don't know what mueseum wax is? Do you mean the round blobby thing?
Thats just left over Alumilite that was in the bottom of a cup. I put a round groove in it to hold pens. There is a tiny dot of 'Blue Tack' under the pens to stop them sliding off.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 25, 2008)

They're beautiful, but I miss the stainless steel nuts.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> ...I don't know what mueseum wax is? Do you mean the round blobby thing?
> Thats just left over Alumilite that was in the bottom of a cup. I put a round groove in it to hold pens. There is a tiny dot of 'Blue Tack' under the pens to stop them sliding off.


Here is what I was thinking of...http://www.sculpt.com/catalog_98/finishing/Museum_Putty.htm
Probably similar to "Blue Tack".

I've often thought of getting some but the only place I would use it was taking pen photos so it's not real high on my priority list.


----------



## ahoiberg (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Stunningly beautiful!  I didn't even know you could make a pen from components. [8D]



lou, my sentiments exactly! 

skip, those are great looking pens. good work as always.


----------



## gwilki (May 25, 2008)

Now I can actually say that I make some things that Skiprat does.  Beautiful pieces, Skip.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 25, 2008)

Beautiful pens Skip ! [8D]


----------



## mitchm (May 26, 2008)

Excellent work Steven, that Chilli is super HOT! Actually, "moerse mooi"!!


----------



## rd_ab_penman (May 26, 2008)

Very nice group! Beautiful!!
I especially like the Chili Pepper!
Your photos are excellent too!


----------



## skiprat (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mitchm_
> 
> Excellent work Steven, that Chilli is super HOT! Actually, "moerse mooi"!!




Mike, jy is baai geluke dat dar soo min mens vat dit bateken is[}]

As you can see, I've lost most of the Taal. [xx(]Bliksem!!!


----------



## mitchm (May 27, 2008)

Seems like I need to come to the UK for a braai and give some afr lessons![}]


----------



## johncrane (May 27, 2008)

yep they look very nice Steve!


----------



## VisExp (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dis baai lekker werk Steven!

(and my Afrikaans is about as rusty as yours  )


----------



## gerryr (May 27, 2008)

Great work Steven but it does seem pretty odd to see you post complete kit pens.[:0]


----------



## mitchm (May 27, 2008)

Howzit Keith, I am impressed. Another semi boertjie!! Hope the braai, biltong, Castle and rugby are not to rusty! Steven, great that you remember those important words, the ones Eng just don't have a replacement for!


----------



## PR_Princess (May 27, 2008)

Beautiful work Steven! 

You always make my PR (and other stuff - even the lowly chili) look so great!
Best becareful though, sounds like you will soon have a small riot on your hands if you post any more complete pen kits!!! 

Not like there is any pressure.......[}][}][}]

(Hark - what is that I hear?  A chant rising from the peanut gallery. From far across the sea.....something about stainless steel knots???)[]


----------



## skiprat (May 27, 2008)

Geeez......make a couple of kit pens and I get my head chewed off!!What's a rat supposed to do?[xx(]
Dawn, you have it the wrong way around sweetheart. [:X]

Bruce, I just posted one that I hope takes your mind off my nuts[8D]


----------



## JustInside (May 28, 2008)

Great looking pens!

Does PR Princess have a website? I wold like to get some of these blanks for my son?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## TAFFJ (May 29, 2008)

Brilliant Skip! Now you know what us mere mortals have to put up with using pen kits!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 29, 2008)

A Kodak moment when the Rat is useing components thats for sure. But no matter components or useing your nuts beautiful work as always.


----------



## marelton (May 29, 2008)

Great looking pens Skiprat. I'm sorry we didn't get to meet at the UK get together a few weeks ago.

Particularly like the Abalone El Grande, must try and get myself one of those blanks(or make one!)

Nice work


----------



## carelg (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Skippy, don't be so sure of that, i think that there are many South Africans all over the world that still understand it.


By the way, beautifull pens!!!  What did you use to finish the pens?

That chilli pen gives me an idea.  Maybe i must make one for my co-workere that keeps chewing his pens![}]


----------



## skiprat (May 30, 2008)

Carel. No finish on solid plastics. The chilli blanks do need some treatment to stabilized them as you turn. Just a coat of CA, sand a bit, CA some more, sand a bit etc etc. Final coat of CA when finished.
For solid PR's I just sand down to 1500 wet 'n dry then a bit of rubbing compound to get any fine scratches out. I never let the PR get hot during sanding or buffing. I can't get a nice shine if I let it get too warm.

Why don't you turn a boerewors for your colleague?  Much tastier!!


----------



## carelg (May 30, 2008)

Skiprat, Problem with the boerewors pen, everybody at home will want to test the pen and eventually nothing will be left


----------



## intillzah (May 30, 2008)

Beautiful pens.


----------

